# [OT] gentoo from scratch buildtime contest

## think4urs11

angeregt durch [OT] Total size of download contest und genauso OT

macht doch mal ein emerge -ep world | genlop -p | grep Estimated

all-in-1-Server: Estimated update time: 1 day, 58 minutes {Via Eden 600Mhz, 1GB}

Desktop: Estimated update time: 11 hours, 37 minutes {P4 2.4Ghz-400, 2GB}

sinnfreie Statistiken sind doch toll   :Rolling Eyes: 

*edit* Paketanzahl/Größe ausgetauscht durch Speed/Ram

----------

## mathes.s

Joah um auch mal hier meinen Senf dazu zu posten:

Desktop: 22 hours, 40 minutes (Amd64 3200+ 1GB Ram)

Server: 1 day, 10 hours, 18 minutes (P1 200 64MB RAM)

Notebook: 13 hours, 42 minutes (Pentium-M 1,73GHz 1,2GB Ram)

Downloadgröße siehe anderen Thread.

mfg Mathes

----------

## sohalt

hab nur einen rechner

6 hours, 42 minutes (PIV Prescott, HT, 3ghz, 1GB RAM)

----------

## b3cks

```
fishbox b3cks # emerge -ep world | genlop -p | grep Estimated

Estimated update time: 10 hours, 7 minutes.

fishbox b3cks # uname -a

Linux fishbox 2.6.14-nitro2 #15 SMP PREEMPT Fri Mar 10 20:52:30 CET 2006 i686 Intel(R) Pentium(R) M processor 1.70GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux
```

----------

## Roller

Ich sollte glaub mal wieder aufräumen:

```
Estimated update time: 2 days, 42 minutes.
```

(KDE fast komplett und Openoffice)

----------

## misterjack

auf root: 

```
Estimated update time: 5 hours, 13 minutes.
```

 AMD64 3700+ mit 2 GB Ram

auf meinen Desktop-PC: 

```
Estimated update time: 1 day, 10 hours, 45 minutes.
```

 Athlon XP-M 2500+ (bei 2300 MHz getaktet) und 1 GB Ram (dualchannel corsair 2-2-2-5)

müsste aber bedeutend mehr sein, da ich mal die emerge.log gelöscht habe  :Wink:  und eine veränderung des taktes bringt auch keinen unterschied zur genannten zeit  :Wink: 

----------

## Finswimmer

@misterjack: Klar, genlop nimmt die durchschnittliche Merge-Zeit des Ebuilds.

Wenn du die log löschst, oder bin Pakete draufspielst, zieht das den Schnitt wesentlich runter...

Von daher ist es relativ ungenau...

Tobi

----------

## l3u

Was habt'n ihr Lappen alle für tolle Computer? Meine Mühle daheim (zum Glück nicht die in der Studentenbude!), was ein PII mit 333 MHz ist hat grad allein für die kdelibs-3.5.2 und kdebase-3.5.2 sagenhafte 19 Stunden gebraucht ;-)

----------

## slick

Alle hier aufzuzählen wäre zu mühselig  :Wink: 

Schnellster, mit KDE

```
Linux borg 2.6.15-gentoo-r1 #5 SMP PREEMPT Thu Mar 23 17:39:30 CET 2006 i686 AMD Athlon(tm) 64 X2 Dual Core Processor 3800+ AuthenticAMD GNU/Linux

Estimated update time: 10 hours, 55 minutes. 

bogomips        : 4032.57

bogomips        : 4029.42
```

Langsamster, ohne X, fast nur reines system

```
Linux kirk 2.4.26-gentoo-r8 #1 Wed Sep 8 23:11:49 CEST 2004 i586 Pentium 75 - 200 GenuineIntel GNU/Linux

Estimated update time: 1 day, 11 hours, 59 minutes. 

bogomips        : 264.60
```

Last edited by slick on Thu Mar 30, 2006 3:51 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Vaarsuvius

server: 7 hours, 52 minutes. (Intel Celeron 1300MHz, 768MB RAM)

Sind uebrigens 297,618 kB zum downloaden (ich bin zu faul in 2 threads zu posten.)

wobei die merge zeit eher zuviel ist, da ich im normalfall vergesse boinc zu stoppen vor den builds... ginge also sicher schneller.

Desktop und Laptop werden spaeter nachgereicht (sagte ich bereits ich bin gerade faul?)

edit: 

Laptop: 1 day, 2 hours, 47 minutes  (1,522,817 kB downloadgroesse, Intel Pentium M 1200MHz, 640MB RAM)

Desktop: 1 day, 7 hours, 46 minutes (1,654,267 kB download, Athlon XP 3000+ 2171MHz, 1024MB RAM)

-O3 is schuld...Last edited by Vaarsuvius on Thu Mar 30, 2006 7:03 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## ScytheMan

Estimated update time: 1 day, 11 hours, 22 minutes. (mit nem Pentium IV 2.26ghz + 1 GB DDR Ram)

sollte ich mich jetzt auf gcc 4 freuen?

----------

## mastacloak

Es geht auch noch langsamer:

Estimated update time: 3 days, 23 hours, 57 minutes.

Immerhin weniger als 4 Tage (ist noch ein 800er Athlon und kein allzu schlankes System) *g*

Deswegen hab ich bis jetzt auch auf einen Umstieg von GCC 3.3.6 auf 3.4.x verzichtet.

Wenn dann irgendwann mal GCC 4 ansteht, werd' ich entweder 'ne Maschine auf Arbeit

anzapfen oder mir dann doch mal einen neuen Rechner zulegen.

----------

## Louisdor

root@piv20: ~ # emerge -ep world | genlop -p | grep Estimated

Estimated update time: 2 days, 1 hour, 18 minutes.

root@piv20: ~ #Pentium IV 2.4Ghz

Ciao,

aleX!

----------

## sschlueter

Rechner für alles:

Estimated update time: 5 days, 1 hour, 40 minutes.

Kommt mir aber ein wenig seltsam vor. Ich habe beim letzten grossen GCC Upgrade alles neu emerged, und das hat IIRC 9 Tage gedauert.

Athlon XP 1600, 1 GB RAM, 1093 installierte Pakete.

----------

## genmich

mein Desktop:

# emerge -ep world | genlop -p | grep Estimated

Estimated update time: 15 hours, 11 minutes.

# emerge -ep world | wc -l

376

# uname -mp

i686 Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 3.00GHz

1GB RAM

----------

## gentop

```
gentop ~ # emerge -ep world | genlop -p | grep Estimated 

Estimated update time: 1 day, 22 hours, 19 minutes.

gentop ~ # uname -a

Linux gentop 2.6.15-suspend2-r8 #8 SMP PREEMPT Sun Mar 26 12:53:16 UTC 2006 i686 Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 Mobile CPU 1.60GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux

512MB RAM
```

//gentop

----------

## platinumviper

```
emerge -ep world | genlop -p | grep Estimated

Estimated update time: 2 days, 11 hours, 6 minutes.
```

Athlon64 3000+

platinumviper

----------

## Moartel

Bin grad in der Uni und kann nicht nachschaun, aber das würde ca. 2 Tage dauern.

----------

## ugus

Desktop:

```
Estimated update time: 2 days, 13 hours, 2 minutes.
```

Mein Prozessor: 

```
i686 Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 1.70GHz, 1 GB RAM
```

----------

## pir187

```
root@pir187> emerge -ep world | genlop -p | grep Estimated

Estimated update time: 1 day, 7 hours, 7 minutes.
```

```
root@pir187> emerge -ep world | wc -l

584
```

Die Specs meines Rechners stehen im Anhang.

Ich habe allerdings tb, ff und ooo als bin-Version installiert. Deshalb würde das wahre Ergebnis sicher etwas höher ausfallen  :Smile:  .

pir187

----------

## manuels

Estimated update time: 1 day, 51 minutes.

brauch unbedingt mal nen neuen rechner (schon 4 jahre alt)

----------

## gentop

 *manuels wrote:*   

> brauch unbedingt mal nen neuen rechner (schon 4 jahre alt)

 Was soll ich denn sagen? Meiner feiert bald seinen fünfjährigen  :Wink: 

//gentop

----------

## Ulukay

sunnydale64 ~ # emerge -ep world | genlop -p | grep Estim

Estimated update time: 1 hour, 43 minutes.

immerhin x11, fluxbox, firefox drauf!

----------

## Keepoer

Hier mal meine Werte:

```
# emerge -ep world | genlop -p | grep Estimated

Estimated update time: 1 day, 6 hours, 41 minutes.

# emerge -ep world | wc -l

750

# uname -a

Linux Notebook 2.6.17-gentoo-r4 #1 PREEMPT Mon Jul 31 09:59:25 CEST 2006 i686 Intel(R) Pentium(R) M processor 1400MHz GNU/Linux

```

 *Ulukay wrote:*   

> sunnydale64 ~ # emerge -ep world | genlop -p | grep Estim
> 
> Estimated update time: 1 hour, 43 minutes.
> 
> immerhin x11, fluxbox, firefox drauf!

 

rofl. Traumhaft - sowas rettet jeden Morgen...  :Very Happy: 

----------

## nikaya

Ich liege auch wohl im Durchschnitt (~ 1 day):

```
zentoo kcl # emerge -ep world | genlop -p | grep Estimated

Estimated update time: 1 day, 3 hours, 12 minutes.

zentoo kcl # emerge -ep world | wc -l

630

zentoo kcl # uname -a

Linux zentoo 2.6.17-gentoo-r8 #1 SMP Thu Sep 14 19:00:16 CEST 2006 i686 AMD Athlon(tm) XP 2600+ GNU/Linux

```

----------

## franzf

```
Estimated update time: 1 day, 21 hours, 15 minutes.
```

Hmmmm... Ok, dachte das wehr mär  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Thargor

```
spynx benny # emerge -ep world | genlop -p | grep Estimated

Estimated update time: 2 days, 12 hours, 55 minutes.

spynx benny # uname -a

Linux spynx 2.6.17-gentoo-r7 #1 PREEMPT Tue Sep 12 00:06:58 CEST 2006 i686 Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 1700MHz GNU/Linux

```

Desktop sys mit 384mb ram 

Bei Openoffice muss ich immer entrümpeln, sonst läuft ram swap und platte voll und der emerge bricht nach 10 Stunden ab  :Very Happy: 

----------

## SkaaliaN

```

Estimated update time: 1 day, 6 hours, 49 minutes

```

----------

## dave87

server 

```
Estimated update time: 13 hours, 49 minutes.
```

 ohne X und so. 800mhz 256mb x86

läppi 2 

```
Estimated update time: 22 hours, 32 minutes.
```

 Pentium M 1,73ghz 512mb x86*

läppi 

```
Estimated update time: 1 day, 8 hours, 16 minutes.
```

 Turion64 (MT-32) 1,8ghz 1024mb amd64*

*Openoffice u. thunderbird als -bin, firefox -bin und normal.

----------

## return13

naja, ob das nun wirklich gut ist....

```

return13 ~ # emerge -ep world | genlop -p | grep Estimated

Estimated update time: 3 days, 13 hours, 3 minutes.

return13 ~ # emerge -ep world | wc -l

630

return13 ~ # uname -a

Linux return13 2.6.17-gentoo-r7 #1 SMP PREEMPT Tue Sep 12 01:08:36 CEST 2006 i686 AMD Duron(tm) Processor GNU/Linux

```

----------

## dakra

Noch sieht es gut aus....

```
chugi dakra # emerge -ep world | genlop -p | grep Estimated

Estimated update time: 5 hours, 40 minutes.

chugi dakra # emerge -ep world | wc -l

406

chugi dakra # uname -a

Linux chugi 2.6.17-gentoo-r8 #15 Tue Sep 26 10:39:56 CEST 2006 i686 Intel(R) Pentium(R) M processor 1.70GHz GNU/Linux
```

----------

## b3cks

Neues Stable-System auf altem PC:

```
Estimated update time: 1 day, 5 hours, 19 minutes.

468 packages installed.

Linux 2.6.17-emission8 @ Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 1.60GHz GNU/Linux
```

----------

## Bloodsurfer

akira bloodsurfer # emerge -ep world | genlop -p | grep Estimated

Estimated update time: 1 day, 12 hours, 44 minutes.

akira bloodsurfer # emerge -ep world | wc -l

951

akira bloodsurfer # uname -a

Linux akira 2.6.18-gentoo #1 Fri Sep 22 01:16:06 CEST 2006 i686 Intel(R) Pentium(R) M processor 1.73GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux

----------

## artbody

localhost / # emerge -ep world | genlop -p | grep Estimated

Estimated update time: 11 hours, 36 minutes.

----------

